# How to install sqlite3 header files ?



## sw2wolf (Jul 24, 2012)

```
$pkg_info -Qx sqlite3
sqlite3-3.7.9       An SQL database engine in a C librarys
```

But I cannot find its header files!


Sincerely!


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 24, 2012)

/usr/local/include/sqlite3.h
/usr/local/include/sqlite3ext.h

should be installed


----------



## sw2wolf (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks!


----------

